

Apple Granted Multitouch Patent - blackguardx
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-10150436-1.html

======
blackguardx
[http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO2&Sec...](http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO2&Sect2=HITOFF&p=1&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsearch-
bool.html&r=1&f=G&l=50&co1=AND&d=PTXT&s1=multi-touch&s2=multitouch&OS=multi-
touch+AND+multitouch&RS=multi-touch+AND+multitouch)

Text of the patent from the US Patent Office

